# Male English Saddleback Muff Tumbler won't eat



## Perfect Drift (Mar 8, 2004)

My male Muff Tumbler has two young that are about 3 weeks old, he has stopped eating or eats very little and appears to be weak. The hen has taken over the duty of feeding them. 
I am concerned about him, I checked his mouth and don't see any signs of canker. I've check the young, they don't either. 
He doesn't show any outward signs of being sick, other than he won't eat and is getting wobbly and doesn't fly much. 
Help me/him with some medical advice please
PD


----------



## chris purvis (Feb 23, 2004)

are you feeding them any grit. also you may try to give him a fabry ideal pill to help him got better. hope he gets better, chris


----------



## Anarrowescape (Jan 6, 2004)

hes sick by the sounds of it its coccidious it will become light u'll feel its ribs and it will die unless goes untreated gl wit it


----------



## Snowbird (Jun 24, 2004)

Something has gone very wrong, perhaps; if an avian vet is available to run the diagnostics that would be a good move. 

Just say no to grit at this point--not only is the bird too young to use it, if you feel calcium is desirable a liquid form is more likely to work quickly, and a struggling youngster is more likely to have an impaction problem than get any value from grit.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

*My male Muff Tumbler has two young that are about 3 weeks old, he has stopped eating or eats very little and appears to be weak. The hen has taken over the duty of feeding them. 
*
PD,
I'm sorry one of your pigeons is not feeling well.
From the way I'm reading your post, you are referring to *Dad* as the one showing signs of illness, rather than one of the young. Is that correct? If so, he should be receiving grit. He very well may be lacking in calcium, along with additional medical issues that might be going on.

I would also put him on heat, e.g. heating pad on low setting or place him under a low wattage lamp. In the event something *is* brewing, the heat will help to stabilize his body temperature.

Please keep us posted of any changes in your pijjie's condition.

Cindy


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Please seperate the male from mom and the youngsters, he doesn't need the stress fom the kids. He should be isolated from all birds until it is determined what is going on.

The mother maybe able to feed them, if not, they are old enough to be weened.

I would keep him in a quiet area away from any stress, noise, a quiet room with no drafts. See if he is eating or drinking anything now that he is away from the brood. If not make sure you get water into him and seed. Make sure to give him small easily digested seeds, at first. Offer him some probiotics to help with digestion for a couple of days. Offer grit and pick cake also for calcium needs.

See how he responds and what develops, what does his poop look like? Continue to update us.

Treesa


----------



## Perfect Drift (Mar 8, 2004)

Thank you all for the advice !!
He has been by himself for about 10 days and seems to be doing better.
His stools look fine, he is eating better and drinking more now.
I have asked a fellow nearby for advice and he says, he doesn't know what's wrong with him.
He isn't as wobbly as before, it may have been from not eating enough.
whatever he has, I don't know. I really don't want to loose him. He is magpie, black and white with long feathers on his legs. 
I had to put down the baby, it's legs were spladed, straight out to the sides. Not a nice deal but I don't think it would have made it. 
the hen seems fine as well as the other hens in the loft.
So we'll just wait and see. 
Thank you so much for the help, this site rocks !!!
I'll post again on him 
PD


----------



## Karen 210773 (Mar 17, 2004)

Hi, glad he is doing a little better, its prob worth giving him a canker pill as sometimes (as far as I know) it's not alway's visable in the mouth and is right at the bottom of the throat. Don't know much else apart from if he don't eat at all try crop feeding, but do it slowly so he can't asperate it at all whilst you try and find out the problem. Not sure where you are but in the UK, we have a medication called Poly-Aid Which is an emergency nutrition for sick and injured birds and stops sick birds from starving to death. - Karen x


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello,

If you can't get an accurate diagnoses from a compitent avian vet, the only thing I can suggest is to work on bringing up his immune system. 

1.probiotics, as already mentioned
2.small (soft gel)garlic capsules, one per day 
3. A drop of colliodal silver in the water bowl (single serving bowl)
4. An Avian multi vitamin mineral preparation for pigeons, once a week. Use exact dosage, no more) 
5. Brewers yeast sprinkled in seed with a drop of flax oil.


Treesa


----------



## Perfect Drift (Mar 8, 2004)

Thank you very much for all of the support. He is or appears completely well. He back with his mate and seems to be doing well.
PD


----------



## Simon (Feb 9, 2003)

this is probably too late but when i bread a spread leg dunno the correct term all i do is put a ring on from this year and find a ring from last year, one on each leg. While in the nest and tie these together and gradually the legs go back normal. Spread leg is cause by no grip on the nest bowl. What lining are you using. Its when a pigeon cannot get grip and his/her legs just slide out to the side. Gradually they stick ther


----------

